# Exporter toutes mes photos iCloud



## maaxiiimee (8 Décembre 2017)

Hello,
Mes photos sont toutes sur iCloud (j’en ai environ 10 000...). 
J’aimerais les transférer sur un NAS et à terme ne plus utiliser iCloud. 

Je n’arrive pas à trouver un moyen simple de tout récupérer d’iCloud. 
J’ai essayé avec Photos sur Mac et la fonction export mais impossible de tout sélectionner et de faire un export correctement. À chaque fois il « oublie » d’exporter au moins 1/3 de mes photos... c’est gênant. 

Avez-vous une solution ?
Merci d’avance


----------



## guytoon48 (9 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Le faire par lots plus petits mais attention, pour copier des photos HD et non optimisées, il faut que les préférences de Photos, onglet "iCloud" soient réglées sur "télécharger les originaux sur ce Mac".


----------

